# Can us seniors ever travel again  with covid-19



## martysr (Mar 10, 2020)

no covid-19 vacine for a 1.5 yrs.  so as a result so does that mean us seniors cannot travel, must stay in house. I love to cruise and just cancelled my european cruse  and will be 69 yrs old.and getting older. so does that me we can not ever travel  plane or cruise ship  until  vacine made. I think all us seniors will get it, but just hope to survive as have asthma, but under control


----------



## chic (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't love travel but BF does. He goes everywhere alone and I don't mind. For myself, I would rather not catch this. It can be deadly or disabling for our age group. In an effort to contain the spread of this virus, quitting travel for the present time would seem to be the prudent thing for seniors to do. Do we want to end up like Italy? That could be the alternative if we don't work together to halt the spread of this virus.

I do think eventually, seniors will be able to travel safely again. This isn't forever. It's just for right now.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 11, 2020)

Postponed my trip to see sister next week.  No plane travel for me right now!


----------



## Manatee (Mar 11, 2020)

Mid 80s, we decided our travels were over before the virus surfaced.  We are concerned about our "kids".


----------



## StarSong (Mar 11, 2020)

Cancelled our April trip to the Dominican Republic, will almost certainly also cancel our east coast and Seattle trips that are scheduled for this summer.  

As @chic said so well, seniors will be able to travel again. This isn't forever, it's just for right now.


----------



## jujube (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm in a quandary right now. I'm due to fly to Seattle in two weeks. Besides the danger of sitting in a germ-filled cigar tube for hours, there's the destination......seattle is prime for the virus.  The trial may be postponed.....again.....but then I have another eye surgery coming up again and can't  fly for 2 months after.  My poor brother-in-law may have to face this without me
.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2020)

Travel is going to remain "risky" for the foreseeable future.....until a vaccine, or cure for this virus is developed....and That could be many months from now.  There are probably thousands of people carrying this virus, and going about their daily routines, with no symptoms....yet.  Coming into close contact with such an individual, especially if you are older, or have any other illnesses, greatly increases the odds that you will become a "statistic".  Personally, I plan to limit my contact with others....especially crowds...until this thing is resolved.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 11, 2020)

The hubby and I were planning a trip to Atlantic City for our anniversary at the end of April. I haven't canceled yet because it is a long way off. I got an email from the casino where we would be staying  telling me of all the precautions they are taking.
If things remain the way they are right now I will cancel. 
We can always go another time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 11, 2020)

I have an apptmt. with the Vet. this week.  I must go because doggy has to have her problem alleviated.  Must take a cab.  Thinking of wearing my gloves there.  I don't have a mask.  Not going to put a pair of panties on my head!  In my strict city I'd probably get a ticket if I did


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 11, 2020)

I used to love traveling but I can't imagine myself stuck in a plane with 250 silly looking tourists looking at smartphones with their faces covered by masks.  Don't want to be with 5,000 other tourists on a floating city.  Car trips for me in the future.  "Give me land, lots of land, neath the starry skies above, don't fence me in".


----------



## oldman (Mar 11, 2020)

I received a letter from United Airlines and some of what was written in the letter may also have been reported. They have proactively started a program to disinfect the interior of all planes that sit at the gate overnight at all airports. They also will be checking, testing and if necessary replacing their cabin HEPA filters. Just testing the filters is a big plus for me.

I am glad that my former employer realizes the importance of taking these precautions.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'm in a quandary right now. I'm due to fly to Seattle in two weeks. Besides the danger of sitting in a germ-filled cigar tube for hours, there's the destination......seattle is prime for the virus.  The trial may be postponed.....again.....but then I have another eye surgery coming up again and can't  fly for 2 months after.  My poor brother-in-law may have to face this without me
> .




Were I you, I would most certainly cancel that trip.  Consider that you might bring the virus back home with you and infect those around you.


----------



## zoey (Mar 24, 2020)

Best laid plans are going down the drain. The airline industry will collapse. My boyfriend works in this industry. I studied business in college (many years ago, yes) but no economics textbook prepared us for this widespread collapse. The worst part is we cannot predict how long this will last.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2020)

zoey said:


> The airline industry will collapse.


Not likely.  The US gov't is planning a massive bailout, and massive corporations seem to be at the top of their list for the big bucks.  
9-11 was disastrous for the airline industry but they bounced back.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 24, 2020)

Oh well looks like my 110th Around the World Frolic will have to be put off for a while. @#&%!


----------



## Knight (Mar 24, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I have an apptmt. with the Vet. this week.  I must go because doggy has to have her problem alleviated.  Must take a cab.  Thinking of wearing my gloves there.  I don't have a mask.  Not going to put a pair of panties on my head!  In my strict city I'd probably get a ticket if I did


I'm guessing when you walk your dog you take those small plastic bags to scoop up the poop. 

 Tip  those work great to slip on your hand to pump gas. Putting in the required info on the key pad, using the pump handle the simply shaking the bag off your hand in the trash when done pumping. Since buying gas isn't an everyday thing the cost is cheap vs. the potential of the virus being on the keypad or pump handle.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2020)

Who makes the call "All Clear!" for the population to try to resume normal activities? Will you trust them to the letter or will you continue to proceed with caution?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Who makes the call "All Clear!" for the population to try to resume normal activities? Will you trust them to the letter or will you continue to proceed with caution?


I will definitely proceed with caution.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 24, 2020)

Venice might be better off without those behemoth ships.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 96572
> 
> Venice might be better off without those behemoth ships.


Wow!  I'll say!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

> Who makes the call "All Clear!" for the population to try to resume normal activities? Will you trust them to the letter or will you continue to proceed with caution?



Fmdog, I doubt that there will ever be an official "All clear."  Who is to say that there are no more viruses lurking wherever they luck?  I guess all we can do is go by the numbers. When they get low enough, we will feel reasonably safe traveling. (Although by then, there could be another virus!)

How low is low enough?  Who knows?  Probably we each have to set our own standards on this.

And of course, there will probably be a vaccine, if we all live long enough.


----------

